# Fleece vs Wool vs Lambskin ???



## J-Bean (Feb 3, 2007)

Sorry if this is off-topic, but I am looking into purchasing a water resistant (for the most part anyhow) blanket/mat for the upcoming baby #2 to sleep on (instead of our previously used plastic mats) and am at a loss here. Could anyone direct me to the answer or fill me in: what's the difference between fleece, wool and lambskin? Each seems to be about the same price ($60 and up), but each website labels them differently and touts the great benefits of it's own product. THanks in advance for any advice or weblinks you can provide.


----------



## Alki Mama (Jul 9, 2007)

nak

I think some of the confusion is due to the fact that companies aren't always careful which terms they're using. But to be specific:

Lambskin/sheepskin is the actual skin of the sheep with the fleece attached.

Fleece is the sheep's woolly covering. It's very springy and dense.

Wool is the fleece spun and manufactured into thread or yarn and then into blankets or clothing or the like.

That's how I understand it at least. But I think you can sometimes find things labeled "sheepskin" (such as a jacket) that doesn't actually have animal skin, or for instance, when we talk about "fleece blankets" for babies, they're usually polyester, I think named because they have some of the water-wicking abilities of real fleece.

For mattress covers, we love our SnugFleece:

http://www.snugfleece.com/

It's fleece, so it's the wool shaved off and attached to a backing -- no killing the sheep. It's really cushy and nice, and they have a bunch of sizes, including crib. The elastic corner straps make it stay on well, though it can shift a little (but my DH is a really shifty sleeper!). We used to have a synthetic mattress cover, and I will never go back -- sweat city! It would block the sweat from getting through, so it would just pool and yuckify the sheets.







This wool cover is nice in the summer and winter both. I feel nice and dry, and the mattress so far is fine. Caring for the cover's easy, too -- just let it air out once in awhile without the sheets on top.

I'll stop trying to sell you a SnugFleece.







I found mine on eBay for cheaper than usual, but I'll tell you that they're worth full price if that's all you can find.

HTH!


----------



## Alki Mama (Jul 9, 2007)

Just to add: I didn't mean to imply you have to get a SnugFleece exactly, but I do recommend a fleece OR wool pad -- I don't think you'll regret it, whatever brand you buy. You might have to lanolize it if it doesn't come waterproofed for you, but that's easy enough. http://www.greenmountaindiapers.com/lanolize.htm We cosleep, so we've got the fleece over our whole bed, but I think the crib size might work for putting just under your DC. A wool pad vs. a fleece would be less bulky, if that helps you decide, but a fleece would add some padding.








*P.S. ===>>* Does anyone know why fleece/lambskins are no-noed for cosleeping? I can't see that our fleece is so cushy that it would be a suffocation danger (DS sleeps on his back or side), but I feel a little guilty that I'm not following the guidelines. I would definitely prefer this method of waterproofing and heat-regulating to a vinyl pad, though, so do those benefits outweigh the risks? Thanks!


----------



## mezzaluna (Jun 8, 2004)

we have a snugglewool fleece that we use in the cosleeper. it's not waterproof, though i haven't done heavy-duty lanolization, just washed with eucalan. it does hold a fair amount of moisture without feeling cold and wet, so that's great (we EC). the cosleeper has a particularly hard mattress, so it's nice to have ths fleece in there. the cautions on the snugglewool didn't say anything about not cosleeping, but did caution not to let kids sleep face down in it.


----------



## Alki Mama (Jul 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mezzaluna* 
the cautions on the snugglewool didn't say anything about not cosleeping, but did caution not to let kids sleep face down in it.

I'm assuming the facedown thing would be the risk, but I always see sheepskin or fleece prohibited in guidelines for safe cosleeping. Like here at Dr. McKenna's website:
http://www.nd.edu/~jmckenn1/lab/guide.html
where it's listed in the same sentence as beanbags (!).

We EC, too, which is why I really wanted something nice for protecting the mattress. It's come in handy for leaky milk too!


----------



## Terrilein (Jan 9, 2007)

Being allergic to wool, I avoid all the lambskin and fleece stuff available here. I used a matress protector from this company:
http://www.liegelind.de/default_en.asp
It worked really well! Maybe there's something similar in your area?


----------



## J-Bean (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your advice. I went ahead and ordered a snugglewool blanket and look forward to getting it soon! Thanks!


----------

